# LEOPARD GECKO (infected eye) URGENT



## reptigecko (May 3, 2018)

I noticed a day ago that my leopard geckos eye was closed shut and very swollen. I soaked him in a warm bath for a while which got him to open it up.

I did a lot of reasearch and came to the conclusion that it was stuck shed, and it’s completely my fault for not handling him as much recently, which if I had done so, perhaps I would’ve noticed sooner.

I’ve managed to get what looks like shed of the surface of the eye using Reptile Saline and a cotton swab (Q-tip) which was recommend on another site. He’s keeping his eye open now, which is hopefully a good sign, but it seems like there’s a clear and thick layer covering it still. I can’t afford to go to a veterinarian for a checkup currently so I'm trying to do the best I can by myself. I’ve included a picture of what it currently looks like in hopes someone can give me any advice at all. 

He’s around 4 years old, and is eating perfectly fine.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

It kinda sounds like youve done as much as you can do without a vet already.

Vets is about the only thing to say, if its really that tight atm then monitor and perhaps give it a clean again gently, see if it clears by itself, but you need to be prepared that you might not have a choice about seeing a vet.


----------



## reptigecko (May 3, 2018)

Azastral said:


> It kinda sounds like youve done as much as you can do without a vet already.
> 
> Vets is about the only thing to say, if its really that tight atm then monitor and perhaps give it a clean again gently, see if it clears by itself, but you need to be prepared that you might not have a choice about seeing a vet.


Thank you for the reply. The only issue with a vets is that I’m only 14, I’ve spoken to a parent about taking him down there, but for some reason they’ve refused.

I’ll keep a close eye on him through out the next few days and see if it worsens or looks better at all.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

If it starts to look like an infection at all or gets worse, you will need to see a vet.

Explain what you have done already to your parent(s) and tell them there is a possibility it can get infected or the eye damaged.
If it doesnt clear up in a few weeks, or gets worse, it may need antibiotics.

Maybe take a photo of its eye each day if you can, just so you can see differences and track if its getting worse or better.


----------



## reptigecko (May 3, 2018)

Thank you. I included a picture on the original post, I haven’t had experience with eye issues before, so in your opinion, would you say that it looks infected at all. Or perhaps it’s just swollen.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

It looks a little cloudy, but that could be just light/reflection. 
I wouldnt of said it looks swollen, but i can compare it to how it looks normally/the eye without stuck shed.
Stuck shed isnt normally a problem if its caught and gently removed, its when its left that it can become one.

Check the moist hide as well, and make sure your temps are ok, in case its a sign of being too dry or wrong temps so shedding is troublesome. Does the moist hide need refreshing at all? 
Is it being used?

What does it look like compared to the other eye?

Keep a watch for the eye becoming cloudy/more cloudy, any residue or pus around the eye and try to avoid transferring anything between the eyes (so different cotton wool bud per eye for example)


----------

